

Zombies of the Tech World: The VC Brain Drain - mschonfeld
http://onforb.es/XuqzwS 

======
eah13
I really believe that the open will push out the closed in lots of areas. It's
happening with software first, content is next, and information has been in
transition for years. Just like everyday people are adjusting to having their
addresses and phone numbers available on the internet (not to mention things
like their mortgages and car loans), the business community will have to adapt
to more information being out there.

This doesn't mean that there isn't a role for privacy or trust, just that the
frontier of openness will push beyond all non-essential info, making the game
a lot more fun to play.

------
sjsivak
From the headline you would think this is about talent being drained away from
VCs, but it is just an interview with Danielle Morrill about her Zombie VC
post.

~~~
Ataub24
the headline is a play on obviously eating brains and a subset of VC's wasting
entrepreneurs brain time by taking meetings when they have no plans on
considering investing...

